# Miami Dade Animal Control - director resigns



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Animal Services director Sara Pizano resigns
Animal Services director Sara Pizano resigns - Miami-Dade - MiamiHerald.com

The controversial head of Miami-Dade County’s Animal Services Department, Sara Pizano, announced Thursday she is stepping down from her position.
“I decided to resign so that I could concentrate on proactive programs to keep animals out of shelters,” she said. Her last day on the job is Friday.
Pizano said Miami-Dade Mayor Carlos Gimenez did not ask her to resign, but she grew frustrated with “a system that you have to work within a certain framework,” Pizano said.
“I would love to have had more staff, more money in the budget and more proactive programs,” she said in a telephone interview. “I think amazing things were accomplished here despite the immense challenges; 6,000 to 14,000 animals a year were saved. Unfortunately, the intake of animals has risen exponentially from 28,000 to an all time high of 37,000. That trend can’t continue.”
Pizano’s tenure as director, which began in 2005, has been fraught with controversy over the condition of dogs and cats in the shelter, with many people asking for her ouster, including animal activists, who picketed in downtown Miami on Tuesday.
In March, the shelter was shut down due to a distemper epidemic. It was blamed partly on the old shelter’s ventilation system and the overcrowding of animals in pens and cages.
In her resignation letter to Gimenez, Pizano said she accepted the position of director in 2005 with the hopes of fixing the department, and while she accomplished great things, they pale in comparison to the number of challenges.
“Always remember that the public can create a negative perception with a very small percent of the information they need to understand an issue,” she said in her letter to Gimenez dated July 18. “I am very concerned for the future of this Department with respect to the intake trends accompanied by the expected budget cuts.”


Read more: Animal Services director Sara Pizano resigns - Miami-Dade - MiamiHerald.com


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I would say that even though I am unwilling to ever forgive this person for what happened to Roxy (and others), to be fair it sounds like an uphill battle for anyone taking on the job. You can't be entirely effective with a facility that is falling apart and isn't properly funded. I feel even more for the plight of the animals which land there now - supposedly the new Director has experience, but will he be able to effect any change? I guess the answer is don't hold your breath.

Thanks for the update Allie512!
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

